# Inter - Juve: Coppa Italia. 2 marzo 2016 ore 20:45. Tv Rai.



## admin (29 Febbraio 2016)

Ritorno della semifinale di Coppa Italia. Inter - Juventus, si gioca mercoledì 2 marzo 2016 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.

I nerazzurri sono chiamati all'impresa disperata. La partita di andata terminò 3-0 per i bianconeri. Di conseguenza, l'Inter, per passare il turno ed accedere alla finale, deve vincere con quattro gol di scarto.

Dove vedere Inter - Juventus in tv?

Diretta sulla Rai a partire dalle ore 20:45.

Seguiranno news formazioni e commenti.


----------



## admin (29 Febbraio 2016)

up


----------



## admin (29 Febbraio 2016)

I gobbi giocheranno con la primavera


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Febbraio 2016)

remuntada inter


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Febbraio 2016)

Altro 2/3-0. L'Inter è veramente una roba immonda.


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2016)

up


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Marzo 2016)

finisce pari


----------



## mr.wolf (2 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> finisce pari


anche secondo me


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Marzo 2016)

sognavo un altra asfaltata ma la giuve gioca veramente con le terze linee ... 

occhio a non sottovalutare gli asini


----------



## Denni90 (2 Marzo 2016)

io vorrei l inter in finale per essere sicuri di portare a casa la coppa e per avere la finale a Milano... 
ma è impossibile che ribaltino uno 0-3...


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2016)

Formazioni ufficiali
*
Inter (4-3-3):* Carrizo; Santon, D'Ambrosio, Juan Jesus, Nagatomo; Brozovic, Medel, Kondogbia; Perisic, Eder, Ljajic. 
*A disp.: *Handanovic, Berni, Telles, Gnoukouri, Della Giovanna, Gyamfi, Melo, Palacio, Icardi, Biabiany, Manaj. *All.:* Mancini
*
Juventus (4-4-2):* Neto, Lichtsteiner, Rugani, Bonucci, Alex Sandro, Cuadrado, Sturaro, Hernanes, Asamoah, Zaza, Morata.
*A disp.*: Buffon, Rubinho, Barzagli, Padoin, Pereyra, Pogba, Khedira, Lemina, Dybala, Favilli. *All.:*Allegri


----------



## Denni90 (2 Marzo 2016)

Occhio ai diffidati Juve... Speriamo qualcuno salti...


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Marzo 2016)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> Occhio ai diffidati Juve... Speriamo qualcuno salti...



chi sono i diffidati?


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2016)

Gol di Brozovic


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Marzo 2016)

Gol dell'Inter, gliene mancano due per i supplementari


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2016)

Il Bucinot di Medel ha fatto fallo comunque dai. Se fanno il 2° si fa bella.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Marzo 2016)

Remuntadaaaaaa


----------



## davoreb (2 Marzo 2016)

Bene bene bene.... speriamo in una partita vera.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2016)

Traversa nutellino la Juve altro che in finale se continua cosi.


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Marzo 2016)

Traversa dell'Inter, se fanno il secondo si fa interessante


----------



## kolao95 (2 Marzo 2016)

Traversa di Ljajic. Rischia la Juve..


----------



## chicagousait (2 Marzo 2016)

La juve nn ci sta capendo molto


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Marzo 2016)

Tutti a criticare romagnoli mentre il cesso di Rugani è intoccabile


----------



## LukeLike (2 Marzo 2016)

L'Inter senza Icardi gioca meglio..


----------



## kolao95 (2 Marzo 2016)

Bonucci salta la finale! Benissimo.


----------



## ignaxio (2 Marzo 2016)

Bonucci salta l'eventuale finale!


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Marzo 2016)

Bonucci come Nedved AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA


----------



## Serginho (2 Marzo 2016)

Bonucci salta la finale godo


----------



## kolao95 (2 Marzo 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Tutti a criticare romagnoli mentre il cesso di Rugani è intoccabile



Secondo me Rugani è un gran prospetto, ma stasera sta faticando molto, non è facile giocare una volta ogni tanto.


----------



## diavolo (2 Marzo 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Bonucci come Nedved AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA



#secerabonucci


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Marzo 2016)

Chi sono i diffidati ??


----------



## Aragorn (2 Marzo 2016)

Peccato, sarebbe servito almeno un altro gol prima dell'intervallo. Meglio spegnere la modalità illusione.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Marzo 2016)

Si ma siamo sicuri che se dovesse passare l Inter avremmo più possibilità di vincere ?? Io preferisco perdere con i gobbi che con gli intertristi


----------



## Shevchenko (2 Marzo 2016)

Se perdo la scommessa per colpa della Juve mi incavolo. Io tifo Juve. I bianconeri non hanno giocato e Rugani ad oggi vale un terzo di Romagnoli.


----------



## cremone (2 Marzo 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si ma siamo sicuri che se dovesse passare l Inter avremmo più possibilità di vincere ?? Io preferisco perdere con i gobbi che con gli intertristi



Vero ma dall'altra parte con l?inter abbiamo più possibilità di vincere


----------



## tifosa asRoma (2 Marzo 2016)

La juve con rugani ha sbagliato,lo ha fatto regredire,un giovane migliora se gioca con continuità e se le loro intenzioni erano quelle di utilizzarlo poco lo dovevano lasciare ancora in prestito,ad oggi Romagnoli lo ha nettamente distaccato.


----------



## kolao95 (2 Marzo 2016)

Perisic, 2-0! Occhio!


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2016)

Ci riportiamo questi in finale mo sarebbe il massimo  . Ovvio che con l'Inter avremmo più possibilità di vincere la coppa rispetto la Juve ma questi in finale non li voglio...


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Marzo 2016)

Ora si fa interessante


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2016)

Nel calcio può succedere di tutto, ma non posso credere che i gobbi perdano con quattro gol di scarto contro questi.


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Marzo 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si ma siamo sicuri che se dovesse passare l Inter avremmo più possibilità di vincere ?? *Io preferisco perdere con i gobbi che con gli intertristi*



Quoto tutta la vita.

Ho veramente paura di perdere contro questi qui.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Marzo 2016)

no raga io non la voglio la finale con l'inter, non scherziamo, li abbiamo suonati 3-0 adesso fino al prossimo campionato non devono avere possibilità di riscatto


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nel calcio può succedere di tutto, ma non posso credere che i gobbi perdano con quattro gol di scarto contro questi.



L'obiettivo è farne 3 per ora


----------



## Aragorn (2 Marzo 2016)

Sembra di rivedere Arsenal - Milan di quattro anni fa


----------



## kolao95 (2 Marzo 2016)

Juve comunque scoppiata fisicamente.
Un eventuale passaggio del turno comunque li gaserebbe al massimo 'ste mer...


----------



## The Ripper (2 Marzo 2016)

Raga, Rugani ha bisogno di giocare, ma la Juve non può permettersi di schierarlo. Tutto qui.
Lui avrebbe dovuto fare un anno (o meglio, mezzo) in una piazza di medio livello (tipo la Lazio).
Così diventa difficile per lui. Allegri con i giovani ci sa fare come pochi, ma è ovvio che il trio consolidatissimo lì dietro non può toccarlo.
Ma piano piano emergerà.
Poi, occhio alla questione tattica. Come giocava all'Empoli? Come gioca ora alla Juve? A 3? A 4?... sono sport diversi..


----------



## kolao95 (2 Marzo 2016)

Palo di Zaza!


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2016)

SE va beh pure il fondoschiena questi palo Zaza.


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2016)

Palo di Zazà


----------



## kolao95 (2 Marzo 2016)

Ljajic sfiora il palo. Mamma che Juve..


----------



## Aragorn (2 Marzo 2016)

Che questo palo sia un segno del destino ?


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2016)

Presa a pallonate la Juve praticamente per me passa l'Inter.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Marzo 2016)

comunque una juventus così pietosa può vincere solo questo campionato, non vincerebbe in nessuna altra nazione


----------



## koti (2 Marzo 2016)

Sto tifando Juve. Non li voglio questi in finale.


----------



## LukeLike (2 Marzo 2016)

Non credevo di poterlo mai dire, ma credo che abbiamo più chance di spuntarla in finale con la Juve che con l'Inter...


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Marzo 2016)

rugani indecente


----------



## koti (2 Marzo 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Non credevo di poterlo mai dire, ma credo che abbiamo più chance di spuntarla in finale con la Juve che con l'Inter...


Non scherziamo, la Juve non diventa scarsa dopo una partita persa. Il problema è che perdere in finale contro le cacche nerazzurre mi roderebbe un sacco.


----------



## Jaqen (2 Marzo 2016)

Contro la Juventus perdiamo di sicuro in finale. Contro l'Inter no.


----------



## Jaqen (2 Marzo 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Non scherziamo, la Juve non diventa scarsa dopo una partita persa. Il problema è che perdere in finale contro le cacche nerazzurre mi roderebbe un sacco.



D'accordo con te


----------



## LukeLike (2 Marzo 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Non scherziamo, la Juve non diventa scarsa dopo una partita persa. Il problema è che perdere in finale contro le cacche nerazzurre mi roderebbe un sacco.



Io non parlo di scarsezza. Io parlo di condizione fisica. La Juve mi sembra scoppiata, mentre quegli altri mi sembrano alquanto tonici.


----------



## Milan7champions (2 Marzo 2016)

Morata involuto


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Marzo 2016)

La Juve e semplicemente concentrata sul campionato e la partita con il Bayern, la Coppa e estremamente meno importante.

Forse sono l'unico ma preferisco l'Inter in finale che almeno possiamo battere(come dimostrato), sperando anche in un ritorno di forma di Menez fino alla finale. Con la Juve? Sconfitta in arrivo, 95%.


----------



## cremone (2 Marzo 2016)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> La Juve e semplicemente concentrata sul campionato e la partita con il Bayern, la Coppa e estremamente meno importante.
> 
> Forse sono l'unico ma preferisco l'Inter in finale che almeno possiamo battere(come dimostrato), sperando anche in un ritorno di forma di Menez fino alla finale. Con la Juve? Sconfitta in arrivo, 95%.



Però giocano con qualche titolare, turnover ma non troppo


----------



## The Ripper (2 Marzo 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Io non parlo di scarsezza. Io parlo di condizione fisica. La Juve mi sembra scoppiata, mentre quegli altri mi sembrano alquanto tonici.



mamma mia.... 

ma vi volete stare tranquilli????


----------



## The Ripper (2 Marzo 2016)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> *La Juve e semplicemente concentrata sul campionato e la partita con il Bayern, la Coppa e estremamente meno importante.*
> 
> Forse sono l'unico ma preferisco l'Inter in finale che almeno possiamo battere(come dimostrato), sperando anche in un ritorno di forma di Menez fino alla finale. Con la Juve? Sconfitta in arrivo, 95%.


Ecco.
Milan Udinese 3-2, al ritorno 4-1? Pure con la Lazio mi sembra l'anno dopo.
Raga chi è su Campionato e CL la Coppa Italia la lascia un po' lì...
In ogni caso l'Inter è entrata in campo sapendo che doveva lottare e fare la partita... la Juve pensando di mantenere il risultato, ma è stata troppo molle.
Altro che condizione fisica...


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Marzo 2016)

mamma mia D'Ambrosio...


----------



## kolao95 (2 Marzo 2016)

D'Ambrosio quasi si riscatta..


----------



## Hellscream (2 Marzo 2016)

Al di la di tutto comunque, partita della Juve semplicemente vergognosa, sarà che della coppa non gliene frega nulla...


----------



## Milan7champions (2 Marzo 2016)

L'inter sta facendo una ottima partita non l'avrei mai detto prima


----------



## koti (2 Marzo 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ecco.
> Milan Udinese 3-2, al ritorno 4-1? Pure con la Lazio mi sembra l'anno dopo.
> Raga chi è su Campionato e CL la Coppa Italia la lascia un po' lì...
> In ogni caso l'Inter è entrata in campo sapendo che doveva lottare e fare la partita... la Juve pensando di mantenere il risultato, ma è stata troppo molle.
> Altro che condizione fisica...


Che poi, anche se fosse un problema di condizione fisica (e non lo è), la finale è fra tre mesi.


----------



## kolao95 (2 Marzo 2016)

Calcio di rigore! Rugani disastroso.


----------



## Jaqen (2 Marzo 2016)

Ecco il fenomeno Rugani. Per adesso non è nulla di che.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Marzo 2016)

Rugani che bluff


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2016)

Incredibile: rigore per l'Inter


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2016)

Inter in finale pazzesco...


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Marzo 2016)

Rugani disastroso


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2016)

3-0 Inter

Brozovic


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Marzo 2016)

GOBBI SIETE VERGOGNOSI. 
Stasera odio tutti. Pure Allegri indecente!


----------



## kolao95 (2 Marzo 2016)

Gol Brozovic.. L'aveva presa Neto.


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Marzo 2016)

Incredibile ahahahahaha


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (2 Marzo 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Inter in finale pazzesco...


----------



## Milan7champions (2 Marzo 2016)

Da non crederci


----------



## mr.wolf (2 Marzo 2016)

far entrare Lemina, un cambio senza senso


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2016)

Juventus assente.


----------



## Hellscream (2 Marzo 2016)

Fossi juventino mi vergognerei.


----------



## kolao95 (2 Marzo 2016)

Ora entrano Pogba e Dybala e la raddrizzano.
Zaza se lo mngia.


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2016)

Che pippa sto Zaza


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2016)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


>



No niente troll stanno dominando e per me il 4-0 lo fanno prima dei tempi supplementari...


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Marzo 2016)

Zaza ma sparati idiota del gol scudetto


----------



## Jaqen (2 Marzo 2016)

Per me sono scuse che non ci tengano alla Coppa Italia. Oggi sono stati massacrati dall'Inter. Un 3-0 dall'Inter da un 3-0 in casa è una figuraccia


----------



## pazzomania (2 Marzo 2016)

Pazzesco!!!!!!


----------



## mr.wolf (2 Marzo 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ora entrano Pogba e Dybala e la raddrizzano.
> Zaza se lo mngia.


ha solo un cambio la Juve


----------



## markjordan (2 Marzo 2016)

un feomeno rugani


----------



## Aragorn (2 Marzo 2016)

Scandalosa la Juve, veramente scandalosa


----------



## ignaxio (2 Marzo 2016)

Questi stanno già stampando il dvd


----------



## Shevchenko (2 Marzo 2016)

Ad oggi il paragone con Romagnoli non ha senso. Rugani sembra un gattino spaventato. Ok che tutta la Juve non gira stasera, però è stato osceno.


----------



## Aragorn (2 Marzo 2016)

Entra Mr. 300 milioni


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Marzo 2016)

Voglio vedere il voto di Rugani della Gazzetta


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Marzo 2016)

Adesso l Inter prende il gol e finisce la partita ...


----------



## vota DC (2 Marzo 2016)

Boh un mio compagno di corso ha detto che se l'Inter passava mi presentava la sorella di una mia compagna di corso (è da mesi che cerco di convincere la sorella a presentarmela), però la tipa è juventina, da viva mi piace ma spero di non finire con una salma.


----------



## Hellscream (2 Marzo 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ad oggi il paragone con Romagnoli non ha senso. Rugani sembra un gattino spaventato. Ok che tutta la Juve non gira stasera, però è stato osceno.



Non è che non gira, non hanno fatto proprio nulla, zero. Sembrano in gita scolastica.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Marzo 2016)

che cavolo fa carrizo hahah


----------



## Kaw (2 Marzo 2016)

Questa partita potrebbe avere effetti incredibili sul proseguio della stagione.
Se passa l'Inter, potrebbero ritrovare quella fiducia che sembravano aver perso finora, se esce la Juve (dopo questa rimonta) sono sicuro potrebbero esserci degli strascichi.


----------



## kolao95 (2 Marzo 2016)

Vabbé, ma Rugani terzino su un velocista come Perisic? Allegri malissimo.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (2 Marzo 2016)

Pazzesco ! Ma a chi dice che la juve è concentrata su champions e campionato mi permetto di dire che sta dicendo una cavolata visto che è una semifinale tra l'altro di ritorno con l'andata vinta 3-0 e una finale da giocare a maggio,dopo stasera alla c.i. non ci pensa più nessuno per mesi ,quindi non vedo che distrazione porterebbe .


----------



## Milan7champions (2 Marzo 2016)

Perisic sembra Garrincha e Rugani il peggiore Bonera


----------



## Aragorn (2 Marzo 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Voglio vedere il voto di Rugani della Gazzetta



_Peggiore in campo, prestazione degna del peggior Romagnoli_


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Marzo 2016)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Questa partita potrebbe avere effetti incredibili sul proseguio della stagione.
> Se passa l'Inter, potrebbero ritrovare quella fiducia che sembravano aver perso finora, se esce la Juve (dopo questa rimonta) sono sicuro potrebbero esserci degli strascichi.




Esatto


----------



## kolao95 (2 Marzo 2016)

Neto miracoloso su Perisic!


----------



## Aragorn (2 Marzo 2016)

Miracolo di Neto, incredibile


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Marzo 2016)

Inter a un passo dal 4-0. Juve nulla


----------



## kolao95 (2 Marzo 2016)

Vergognoso il non rosso a Perisic.


----------



## mr.wolf (2 Marzo 2016)

telecronaca Rai stile inter channel


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2016)

E' una delle peggiori partite della storia dei gobbi


----------



## Aragorn (2 Marzo 2016)

Perisic è stato graziato


----------



## MaschioAlfa (2 Marzo 2016)

Se per disgrazia gli intertristi escono ai supplementari o ai rigori....beh.... Io godo doppio


----------



## kolao95 (2 Marzo 2016)

Supplementari! Incredibile!


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' una delle peggiori partite della storia dei gobbi



A sto punto però devono passare, sennò davvero rischierebbero un contraccolpo notevole in campionato / champions 
e di solito a loro non succede mai


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2016)

Inter in finale abbiamo capito  era scritto che finiva cosi. La Juve non serve MAI a niente.


----------



## markjordan (2 Marzo 2016)

altro bel pippone
morata


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (2 Marzo 2016)

Perchè siete nervosi? Io credo che per noi sia molto meglio l'Inter in finale


----------



## Kaw (2 Marzo 2016)

Allegri parla con l'arbitro e quest'ultimo se la ride di gusto


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Marzo 2016)

comunque è l'ennesima conferma che le uniche avversarie credibili per i ladri siamo noi e l'inde


----------



## cremone (2 Marzo 2016)

Beh...L'ultima volta che abbiamo affrontato l'Inter in una finale di coppa Italia abbiamo vinto


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2016)

markjordan ha scritto:


> altro bel pippone
> morata



La RECOMPRA

LOL


----------



## ignaxio (2 Marzo 2016)

Cominciamo a guardare i diffidati dell'inter..


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Marzo 2016)

Questa partita mi ricorda un inter-Tottenham di qualche anno fa


----------



## Victorss (2 Marzo 2016)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Perchè siete nervosi? Io credo che per noi sia molto meglio l'Inter in finale



Europa sicura e supercoppa..io odio i gobbi ancor di più che i perdazzurri ma sarebbe meglio passasse la juve


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Marzo 2016)

juan jesus immune ai gialli


----------



## MaschioAlfa (2 Marzo 2016)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Perchè siete nervosi? Io credo che per noi sia molto meglio l'Inter in finale



Penso che per noi sia meglio perdere con la Juventus che avere qualche probabilità di perdere la finale coi cugini


----------



## Doctore (2 Marzo 2016)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Perchè siete nervosi? Io credo che per noi sia molto meglio l'Inter in finale



perche battere i campioni d'italia mi darebbe piu soddisfazione.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (2 Marzo 2016)

La cosa incredibile è che in 3 partite gli avevano fatto 0 gol e stasera li hanno stracciati,ma se finisse 4-4 si va ai rigori o il gol della juve essendo in trasferta vale doppio ?


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Marzo 2016)

mamma mia Perisic...


----------



## markjordan (2 Marzo 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> juan jesus immune ai gialli


un chiellini + scorretto ancora


----------



## cremone (2 Marzo 2016)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> La cosa incredibile è che in 3 partite gli avevano fatto 0 gol e stasera li hanno stracciati,ma se finisse 4-4 si va ai rigori o il gol della juve essendo in trasferta vale doppio ?



Passa la Juve per il goal in trasferta


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Marzo 2016)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> La cosa incredibile è che in 3 partite gli avevano fatto 0 gol e stasera li hanno stracciati,ma se finisse 4-4 si va ai rigori o il gol della juve essendo in trasferta vale doppio ?



passa la juve


----------



## Milan7champions (2 Marzo 2016)

Con la Juve poi ci sarebbe garantita un'altra finale la supercoppa


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Marzo 2016)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> La cosa incredibile è che in 3 partite gli avevano fatto 0 gol e stasera li hanno stracciati,ma se finisse 4-4 si va ai rigori o il gol della juve essendo in trasferta vale doppio ?



Se la Juve segna, l'Inter ne deve fare 5


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Marzo 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Se la Juve segna, l'Inter ne deve fare 5



così vincerebbe 8-1


----------



## kolao95 (2 Marzo 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Questa partita mi ricorda un inter-Tottenham di qualche anno fa



Dal 2-0 sto pensando la stessa cosa..


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Marzo 2016)

Pogbahahahahahaha


----------



## Milan7champions (2 Marzo 2016)

Questi a Monaco ne prendono 5


----------



## markjordan (2 Marzo 2016)

mi sembra di ricordare questo arbitro in una partita del milan poco fa , osceno

il gol fuori vale doppio con somma 4-4


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Marzo 2016)

era simulazione e secondo giallo per pogba


----------



## kolao95 (2 Marzo 2016)

L'avevo vista dentro, mamma mia.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Marzo 2016)

cosa si è mangiato


----------



## cremone (2 Marzo 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Questi a Monaco ne prendono 5



Il Bayern ha appena perso in casa in campionato


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Marzo 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Dal 2-0 sto pensando la stessa cosa..



No, anche in quell'occasione si partiva da 3-0


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Marzo 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> così vincerebbe 8-1



5 in totale dico


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (2 Marzo 2016)

D'Ambrosio è proprio una sega


----------



## Aragorn (2 Marzo 2016)

Pare che la polverina fatata di Peter Pan abbia finito il suo effetto su Zaza


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Marzo 2016)

fossi mancini mettere handanovic all'ultimo secondo


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2016)

Mi sa che il vero grande giocatore, lì dietro, è Barzagli. Altro che Bonucci...


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Marzo 2016)

Zaza, la porta è quella in mezzo ai pali


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Marzo 2016)

Bonucci che scempio di giocatore


----------



## S T B (2 Marzo 2016)

Sembra Arsenal-Milan 3-0. Questo era il nostro Allegri


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Marzo 2016)

Entrano i giocatori veri e l inde è sparito


----------



## Aragorn (2 Marzo 2016)

Secondo me prima della fine ci scapperà il golletto della Juve


----------



## tifosa asRoma (2 Marzo 2016)

Mancini se vuole vincere deve mettere handanovic è il miglior pararigori della serie a


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Marzo 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Secondo me prima della fine ci scapperà il golletto della Juve



Speriamo , una finale con gli Sfinteristi non la voglio


----------



## davoreb (2 Marzo 2016)

S T B ha scritto:


> Sembra Arsenal-Milan 3-0. Questo era il nostro Allegri



anche a me ricorda quella partita, segnalo il cambio di lemina sul 2-0.

Mancini cosa aspetta a fare l'ultimo cambio?


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Marzo 2016)

Gol mangiato da pogba


----------



## markjordan (2 Marzo 2016)

ok e' scritto
passano


----------



## Aragorn (2 Marzo 2016)

Se segnava il prezzo di Pogba saliva a mezzo miliardo


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Marzo 2016)

Zaza che uomo di m... questo è dal derby col toro che deve andare fuori


----------



## The Ripper (2 Marzo 2016)

Bella partita comunque
In ogni caso Rugani ha influenzato il risultato notevolmente


----------



## kolao95 (2 Marzo 2016)

Giocatori stremati.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Marzo 2016)

Entrambe le squadre perdono pezzi. Bene.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Marzo 2016)

ma a che serve Manaj?


----------



## Shevchenko (2 Marzo 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Bella partita comunque
> In ogni caso Rugani ha influenzato il risultato notevolmente



Vero. Però poveretto questa è la peggior partita della Juve. Ovviamente il talento c'è l'ha, ma è troppo acerbo. Sicuramente Romagna ad oggi è due spanne sopra.


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Marzo 2016)

Un po' di rigori comunque di guardano volentieri


----------



## The Ripper (2 Marzo 2016)

intertristi scoppiati
buon per noi


----------



## cremone (2 Marzo 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ma a che serve Manaj?



Eder non c'è la faceva più ma forse era meglio sostituire Santon


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Marzo 2016)

Comunque ora è un campo di patate, ci abbiano giocato noi ieri, ma chi è che organizza?


----------



## The Ripper (2 Marzo 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Vero. Però poveretto questa è la peggior partita della Juve. Ovviamente il talento c'è l'ha, ma è troppo acerbo. Sicuramente Romagna ad oggi è due spanne sopra.



sisi
lui è bravo davvero. serata storta stasera
comunque Inter grandissimo agonismo


----------



## Serginho (2 Marzo 2016)

Grande partita. La juve comunque prende 3-4 fischioni a Monaco


----------



## The Ripper (2 Marzo 2016)

morata pessimo


----------



## The Ripper (2 Marzo 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Grande partita. La juve comunque prende 3-4 fischioni a Monaco



calma


----------



## koti (2 Marzo 2016)

A Balotelli servirebbe almeno la metà della furia agonistica di Zaza.


----------



## Gabry (2 Marzo 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Grande partita. La juve comunque prende 3-4 fischioni a Monaco



Guarda che il Bayern ha perso in casa stasera. 1 a 2


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Marzo 2016)

Allegher comunque è scarso forte, con conte una figura del genere non la facevano


----------



## cremone (2 Marzo 2016)

Icardi è in panchina??? Meglio lui di Manaj


----------



## Milan7champions (2 Marzo 2016)

Juventus imbarazzante,l' inter e' senza i due centrali titolari e non hanno fatto un misero gol


----------



## Serginho (2 Marzo 2016)

Gabry ha scritto:


> Guarda che il Bayern ha perso in casa stasera. 1 a 2



Si ma il Bayern è uno squadrone che la juve non è


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Marzo 2016)

cremone ha scritto:


> Icardi è in panchina??? Meglio lui di Manaj



Icardi il rigore lo sbagliava sicuro... comunque lo sbaglierà anche Manaj


----------



## Aragorn (2 Marzo 2016)

Cosa aspetta a mettere Handanovic ?


----------



## S T B (2 Marzo 2016)

Comunque tutti ad esaltare Rugani, ma mi tengo volentieri Romagnoli


----------



## markjordan (2 Marzo 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Allegher comunque è scarso forte, con conte una figura del genere non la facevano



in uefa ha fatto peggio


----------



## nimloth (2 Marzo 2016)

Non conosco il regolamento: la vincitrice della coppa Italia va di diritto in Europa. Se la finale dovesse essere Milan-Juve con quest'ultima vincente, ma sicura già in Champions, il Milan non andrebbe comunque in Europa al posto della Juve ?


----------



## The Ripper (2 Marzo 2016)

che sacco di patate morata


----------



## kolao95 (2 Marzo 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Cosa aspetta a mettere Handanovic ?



Cambi finiti..
Rigori!


----------



## Aragorn (2 Marzo 2016)




----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Marzo 2016)

Incredibile


----------



## kolao95 (2 Marzo 2016)

Non ci credo! Carrizo incredibile.. è destino.


----------



## markjordan (2 Marzo 2016)

morata .

e' scritta


----------



## Kaw (2 Marzo 2016)

che finale assurdo!!!


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Marzo 2016)

Il bello del calcio. Peccato che le altre squadre di Serie A se lo dimentichino quando giocano con sti ladri


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2016)

Gran bella partita.


----------



## Milan7champions (2 Marzo 2016)

Ahaha che partita, Morata mortacci tua


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Marzo 2016)

Vince l'Inter sicuramente, hanno più carica emotiva


----------



## MaschioAlfa (2 Marzo 2016)

Eccola..
KULOVIC miglior giocatore Dell Inter.
Maledetto morata


----------



## smallball (2 Marzo 2016)

rigori a decidere


----------



## The Ripper (2 Marzo 2016)

markjordan ha scritto:


> in uefa ha fatto peggio



e in Champions? XD
Dai, Inter sculatissima NONOSTANTE la Juve sia scesa in campo molle.


----------



## kolao95 (2 Marzo 2016)

Mi chiedo a che serve guardarli.. E' destino che debbano passare i finocchi, e se lo meriterebbero alla luce di quanto visto stasera.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Marzo 2016)

Morata e Carrizo come Shevchenko e Dudek?


----------



## Aragorn (2 Marzo 2016)

Amo i rigori, soprattutto quando non c'è il Milan di mezzo


----------



## The Ripper (2 Marzo 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo a che serve guardarli.. E' destino che debbano passare i finocchi, e se lo meriterebbero alla luce di quanto visto stasera.



peccato che le partite sian state 2


----------



## markjordan (2 Marzo 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Morata e Carrizo come Shevchenko e Dudek?



non si bestemmia


----------



## Kaw (2 Marzo 2016)

L'ultima azione di Morata mi ricorda Sheva-Dudek...


----------



## tifosa asRoma (2 Marzo 2016)

nimloth ha scritto:


> Non conosco il regolamento: la vincitrice della coppa Italia va di diritto in Europa. Se la finale dovesse essere Milan-Juve con quest'ultima vincente, ma sicura già in Champions, il Milan non andrebbe comunque in Europa al posto della Juve ?



No alla finalista non spetta niente in europa va la sesta in campionato


----------



## davoreb (2 Marzo 2016)

allegri ha pagato la sua supponenza, se invece di far entrare lemina faceva entra dybala la juve vinceva.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Marzo 2016)

ci vorrebbe un bel meteorite ora, anche per favorire il nostro stadio nuovo


----------



## LukeLike (2 Marzo 2016)

Morata lo sbaglia


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Marzo 2016)

Bonucci il quinto rigore? Vogliono perdere


----------



## MaschioAlfa (2 Marzo 2016)

Al momento 80 Inter 20 Juventus.
Sono carichi di brutto. E pure il loro portiere dopo la parata finale


----------



## The Ripper (2 Marzo 2016)

la Juve si presenta ai rigori con 2 difensori


----------



## davoreb (2 Marzo 2016)

io spero nell'inter, con loro abbiamo 50/50 di vincere.

Contro la Juve 25-30


----------



## folletto (2 Marzo 2016)

Finale contro Ciuffo sicura


----------



## MaschioAlfa (2 Marzo 2016)

Ole


----------



## kolao95 (2 Marzo 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> peccato che le partite sian state 2



Sicuramente, ma i 90 minuti della Juve stasera sono stati vergognosi.. Hanno giocato praticamente solo i supplementari.


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Marzo 2016)

1-1 prima serie


----------



## The Ripper (2 Marzo 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ci vorrebbe un bel meteorite ora, anche per favorire il nostro stadio nuovo


in un colpo solo gobbi e mer.de
che sogno XD
Raga cmunque cambia pochissimo per noi. Anzi, decisamente meglio l'Inter. Ma passerà la Juve


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Marzo 2016)

carrizo non ne parerà neanche uno hahaha


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Marzo 2016)

Zaza rigore osceno


----------



## davoreb (2 Marzo 2016)

carrizzo mi sembra poco reattivo...


----------



## kolao95 (2 Marzo 2016)

Carrizo versione portiere dei derby del cuore.

Ora li para tutti


----------



## kolao95 (2 Marzo 2016)

Traversa Palacio!


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Marzo 2016)

Errore di palacio


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Marzo 2016)

finita dai fuori l'indeeeeee


----------



## Aragorn (2 Marzo 2016)

Rube in finale


----------



## The Ripper (2 Marzo 2016)

la juve non ne sbaglia manco uno


----------



## MaschioAlfa (2 Marzo 2016)

Dai pigna dai


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Marzo 2016)

Se sbaglia è finita


----------



## The Ripper (2 Marzo 2016)

opti


----------



## MaschioAlfa (2 Marzo 2016)

Mamma che ansia


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Marzo 2016)

che rigore. Nagatomo


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Marzo 2016)

Ora bonucci sbaglia vedrete, come con la nazionale


----------



## The Ripper (2 Marzo 2016)

ahahahahah


----------



## markjordan (2 Marzo 2016)

poracci
s'erano illusi e si sono pure spompati


----------



## MaschioAlfa (2 Marzo 2016)

Ole.... Finale di super coppa Italiana..
In saccoccia


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2016)

Ma come poteva finire? Si sa che l'Inter è, da sempre, una squadra di sfigati!

La remuntanda che non serve ad un c... Robe da Inter!


----------



## koti (2 Marzo 2016)

godoooooooooooooooooooooo fuori caccheeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## smallball (2 Marzo 2016)

Juve in finale


----------



## The Ripper (2 Marzo 2016)

bonucci come grosso
palacio come trezeguet


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Marzo 2016)

Juve in finale, solito bucio


----------



## Solo (2 Marzo 2016)

Partita estremamente avvincente grazie all'Inter che ha tirato fuori l'anima e i gobbi che hanno dormito per 90 minuti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Marzo 2016)

GODO ancora di più hahahaha


----------



## MaschioAlfa (2 Marzo 2016)

L avevo detto.... Ora godo doppio


----------



## kolao95 (2 Marzo 2016)

Godo somari!!!


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Marzo 2016)

Godo!


----------



## Milan7champions (2 Marzo 2016)

E ci siamo assicurati anche la supercoppa, bene


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Marzo 2016)

Rimonta che non serve a niente, dai che ora in campionato crollano


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (2 Marzo 2016)

Troppo bello, l'illusione e poi la doccia fredda...


----------



## The Ripper (2 Marzo 2016)

occhio che perdere così per il morale dll'Inter è devastante


----------



## Kaw (2 Marzo 2016)

Non hanno fatto rivedere il rigore di Palacio, ha preso la traversa o Neto l'ha parata???


----------



## Ciachi (2 Marzo 2016)

Le ***** bianconere battono di qulo le ****eazzurre!!! Che schifo ....ma preferisco queste cacche qui...rispetto ai sfigati!


----------



## Gabry (2 Marzo 2016)

Io preferivo l'Inter in finale. La Juve che si vanta per l'ennesimo duble trovo sia peggio.


----------



## Aragorn (2 Marzo 2016)

Io invece non godo per niente, con l'Inter secondo me ce la potevamo giocare, con la Juve invece perderemo quasi sicuramente.


----------



## The P (2 Marzo 2016)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Troppo bello, l'illusione e poi la doccia fredda...



y


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Marzo 2016)

Cosa godo , COSA GODO .... Si sono illusi hahahhaa


----------



## markjordan (2 Marzo 2016)

poracci i piagnoni


----------



## folletto (2 Marzo 2016)

folletto ha scritto:


> Finale contro Ciuffo sicura



Ci ho preso alla grande


----------



## juventino (2 Marzo 2016)

Mamma mia che partita vergognosa! Allegri che sbaglia completamente formazione, Hernanes, Licht e Morata osceni....menomale che l'abbiamo sfangata va...


----------



## Shevchenko (2 Marzo 2016)

GODO! Vederli perdere dopo una partita del genere mi fa impazzire di goduria!


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (2 Marzo 2016)

Il DVD lo fanno lo stesso?


----------



## Solo (2 Marzo 2016)

Un gran mazzata psicologica per l'Inter comunque...


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Marzo 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Io invece non godo per niente, con l'Inter secondo me ce la potevamo giocare, con la Juve invece perderemo quasi sicuramente.




Ma chissenefrega , con la Giuve perdi e basta con l inde avevo 8mila amici sottocasa


----------



## Aron (2 Marzo 2016)

Mancini ha fatto una cavolata a lasciare Carrizo per i rigori.
O meglio, la cavolata l'ha fatta a farlo giocare fin dal primo minuto.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che partita vergognosa! Allegri che sbaglia completamente formazione, Hernanes, Licht e Morata osceni....menomale che l'abbiamo sfangata va...



...meritava di passare l'Inter.


----------



## smallball (2 Marzo 2016)

voglio il dvd


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Marzo 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> GODO! Vederli perdere dopo una partita del genere mi fa impazzire di goduria!



Non dirlo a me hahahah


----------



## tifosa asRoma (2 Marzo 2016)

Per il campionato è successa la cosa migliore,la juve ha comunque perso 3-0 e questa cosa i rigori non la cancellano,l'inter anche giocando una grande partita non è passata e quindi l'esaltazione può essere solo moderata,direi che tutte e 2 finiscono con l'amaro in bocca,bene così


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Marzo 2016)

L'inde se l'è giocata con i gobbi dobbiamo giocarcela anche noi. Non sono nulla di che, anzi sono vergognosi


----------



## kolao95 (2 Marzo 2016)

Ma quel Kiev che sta trollando su finocchifans è uno di voi?


----------



## Gre-No-Li (2 Marzo 2016)

Siamo dei ********...l'illusione e poi...zac!


----------



## The Ripper (2 Marzo 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> *Io invece non godo per niente, con l'Inter secondo me ce la potevamo giocare*, con la Juve invece perderemo quasi sicuramente.



.


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Marzo 2016)

speravo di trovare i piangina interisti in finale. 

peccato.


----------



## smallball (2 Marzo 2016)

Bonucci comunque avrebbe bisogno di alcune ripetizioni di italiano...


----------



## Aragorn (2 Marzo 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma chissenefrega , con la Giuve perdi e basta con l inde avevo 8mila amici sottocasa



Certo che pure voi raga, se partite dal presupposto che perderemo a prescindere da chi si affronta


----------



## Tic (2 Marzo 2016)

Rugani oggi ha perso pure la mamma al supermercato

Comunque goduria assurda


----------



## Aron (2 Marzo 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Io invece non godo per niente, con l'Inter secondo me ce la potevamo giocare, con la Juve invece perderemo quasi sicuramente.



Ringraziamo Mancini.

Tra l'altro la finale la giocheremo fra due mesi e mezzo, grazie ai geniacci che hanno fatto il calendario della Coppa Italia.
Nel frattempo può succere di tutto, può darsi che la Juve avrà un crollo fisico, ma può anche essere che noi avremo infortunati giocatori che ora sono in buone condizioni.
Seppur indirettamente, la finale sarà "falsata" da quest'interruzione di due mesi e passa di attesa.


----------



## folletto (2 Marzo 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> GODO! Vederli perdere dopo una partita del genere mi fa impazzire di goduria!



+1

Spero che i gobbi saranno cotti a maggio, con Allegri spesso è così


----------



## cremone (2 Marzo 2016)

Bonucci si è quasi fermato sul rigore....Se all'arbitro li veniva poteva farglielo ripetere


----------



## Serginho (2 Marzo 2016)

La juvein finale la possiamo battere, bisogna fare una grandissima partita però


----------



## marionep (2 Marzo 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma chissenefrega , con la Giuve perdi e basta con l inde avevo 8mila amici sottocasa



mentalità ultraperdente, da Milan attuale quindi, probabilmente sei molto giovane. Mai perse finali o eliminatorie contro quelli (coppa italia 1977, champions 2003 e 2005, supercoppa 2011), perchè è propria in quelle circostanze che emerge la nostra superiorità storica e il loro complesso d'inferiorità.


----------



## markjordan (2 Marzo 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Certo che pure voi raga, se partite dal presupposto che perderemo a prescindere da chi si affronta


possiamo battere ogni italiana
vedrete come arrostiamo le zebre


----------



## juventino (2 Marzo 2016)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...meritava di passare l'Inter.



Assolutamente si, ma più per demeriti nostri in tutta onestà. Allegri ha mandato in campo una squadra in ciabatte, sottovalutando clamorosamente l'impegno. Aggiungici pure il peggior Morata di sempre alla Juve (di fatto abbiamo giocato in 10 per 120 minuti) e la miglior prestazione loro e ottieni la remuntada (comunque inutile alla fine). Ma se in campo fossimo entrati con lo spirito mostrato nei supplementari col cavolo che andavamo sotto di 3 gol.


----------



## markjordan (2 Marzo 2016)

.


----------



## BossKilla7 (2 Marzo 2016)

Gente che se la prende con Mancini... Ma cosa doveva fare di più stasera? Se Palacio è ritardato non ci può fare nulla


----------



## Milan7champions (2 Marzo 2016)

Per me la Juve o l'inter in finale non cambiava molto, ricordo che la juve le finali le stecca e ne perde tante.Partita secca il Milan se la gioca con tutti


----------



## hiei87 (2 Marzo 2016)

Niente, alla fine godono sempre loro...


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Marzo 2016)

marionep ha scritto:


> mentalità ultraperdente, da Milan attuale quindi, probabilmente sei molto giovane. Mai perse finali o eliminatorie contro quelli (coppa italia 1977, champions 2003 e 2005, supercoppa 2011), perchè è propria in quelle circostanze che emerge la nostra superiorità storica e il loro complesso d'inferiorità.



Beh giovane giovane proprio non direi visto che navigo verso i 40 

Comunque non tralasciare la scaramanzia


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Marzo 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Niente, alla fine godono sempre loro...



speriamo di godere noi per una volta... certo che con abbiati è come un po' l'inde con carrizo


----------



## The Ripper (2 Marzo 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Assolutamente si, ma più per demeriti nostri in tutta onestà. Allegri ha mandato in campo una squadra in ciabatte, sottovalutando clamorosamente l'impegno. Aggiungici pure il peggior Morata di sempre alla Juve (di fatto abbiamo giocato in 10 per 120 minuti) e la miglior prestazione loro e ottieni la remuntada (comunque inutile alla fine). *Ma se in campo fossimo entrati con lo spirito mostrato nei supplementari col cavolo che andavamo sotto di 3 gol.*


ne facevate altri 3

massimo risultato col minimo sforzo. sta juve di melma


----------



## juventino (2 Marzo 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ne facevate altri 3
> 
> massimo risultato col minimo sforzo. sta juve di melma



Sta juve di melma dovrei dirlo anch'io visto che mi ha quasi fatto prendere un infarto. Farsi buttare fuori da questi qui dopo aver vinto l'andata 3-0 sarebbe stata una vera e propria onta.


----------



## Shevchenko (2 Marzo 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma quel Kiev che sta trollando su finocchifans è uno di voi?



Passa gli screen, oppure la pagina e il topic in cui sta succedendo sta cosa. Voglio leggere ahaha. Godooo


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Marzo 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Sta juve di melma dovrei dirlo anch'io visto che mi ha quasi fatto prendere un infarto. Farsi buttare fuori da questi qui dopo aver vinto l'andata 3-0 sarebbe stata una vera e propria onta.




Allegri è un asino , tutta colpa sua


----------



## juventino (3 Marzo 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Allegri è un asino , tutta colpa sua



È un buon allenatore, ma alcune volte ha dei passaggi a vuoto clamorosi. Anche l'anno scorso, sebbene in modo diverso, rischiammo di buttare via la finale perdendo l'andata con la Fiore. Anche in quel caso la squadra fu messa in campo malissimo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Marzo 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> È un buon allenatore, ma alcune volte ha dei passaggi a vuoto clamorosi. Anche l'anno scorso, sebbene in modo diverso, rischiammo di buttare via la finale perdendo l'andata con la Fiore. Anche in quel caso la squadra fu messa in campo malissimo.



Non dirlo a noi ... L abbiamo sopportato anni


----------



## kolao95 (3 Marzo 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Passa gli screen, oppure la pagina e il topic in cui sta succedendo sta cosa. Voglio leggere ahaha. Godooo



Ho provato a mandarti un MP, ma non hai spazio. Comunque basta che vai nel topic partita e da pagina 176 in poi ci sono trollate a ripetizione


----------



## tifosa asRoma (3 Marzo 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Gente che se la prende con Mancini... Ma cosa doveva fare di più stasera? Se Palacio è ritardato non ci può fare nulla



Sulla partita niente da dire ma sui rigori doveva mettere handanovic


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Marzo 2016)

Siamo stati ad un passo dalla coppa

Peccato


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Marzo 2016)

comunque che troll haha


----------



## Henry (3 Marzo 2016)

marionep ha scritto:


> mentalità ultraperdente, da Milan attuale quindi, probabilmente sei molto giovane. *Mai perse finali o eliminatorie contro quelli *(coppa italia 1977, champions 2003 e 2005, supercoppa 2011), perchè è propria in quelle circostanze che emerge la nostra superiorità storica e il loro complesso d'inferiorità.



Una finale di Coppa Italia con loro l'abbiamo persa, nel 1990, pur avendo, come noto, una squadra molto piu` forte. Speriamo stavolta di ricambiargli lo scherzetto...


----------



## 666psycho (3 Marzo 2016)

Gabry ha scritto:


> Io preferivo l'Inter in finale. La Juve che si vanta per l'ennesimo duble trovo sia peggio.





Aragorn ha scritto:


> Io invece non godo per niente, con l'Inter secondo me ce la potevamo giocare, con la Juve invece perderemo quasi sicuramente.





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma chissenefrega , con la Giuve perdi e basta con l inde avevo 8mila amici sottocasa



ma ragazzi, se l'inter ne ha fatte tre alla giuve, perché noi dovremmo riuscirci?? ok che la juve ha giocato in ciabatte, ma in una finale tutto può succedere. Io sono sicuro che una chance l'abbiamo.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Marzo 2016)

Henry ha scritto:


> Una finale di Coppa Italia con loro l'abbiamo persa, nel 1990, pur avendo, come noto, una squadra molto piu` forte. Speriamo stavolta di ricambiargli lo scherzetto...



parlava dell'inter


----------



## Shevchenko (3 Marzo 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ho provato a mandarti un MP, ma non hai spazio. Comunque basta che vai nel topic partita e da pagina 176 in poi ci sono trollate a ripetizione



Grazie! Dopo libero anche i MP. Ora però voglio godermi le loro rosicate e trollate ahaha. 

Ma cuginastro dov'è? Ahaha


----------



## Jaqen (3 Marzo 2016)

marionep ha scritto:


> mentalità ultraperdente, da Milan attuale quindi, probabilmente sei molto giovane. Mai perse finali o eliminatorie contro quelli (coppa italia 1977, champions 2003 e 2005, supercoppa 2011), perchè è propria in quelle circostanze che emerge la nostra superiorità storica e il loro complesso d'inferiorità.



In realtà una Supercoppa l abbiamo persa proprio l anno in cui vincemmo la Coppa Italia, e nel 2005-06 (o l anno.prima non ricordo) scontro decisivo in casa perdiamo 0-1... equivaleva a una finale...


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Marzo 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> ma ragazzi, se l'inter ne ha fatte tre alla giuve, perché noi dovremmo riuscirci?? ok che la juve ha giocato in ciabatte, ma in una finale tutto può succedere. Io sono sicuro che una chance l'abbiamo.



Alt. Non c'erano i titolari. Non è mica la stessa cosa eh...Appena hanno messo Barzagli e Pogba l'inter è sparita. Togli quel cesso di Rugani, metti Barzagli insieme a Bonucci e Chiellini. Togli quel morto vivente di Hernanes metti Marchisio, togli Asamoah e metti Pogba, fuori Sturaro e dentro Khedira. Infine togli Morata e Zaza e metti Manzo e Dybala. Non sarà la stessa cosa...


----------



## Aragorn (3 Marzo 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> ma ragazzi, se l'inter ne ha fatte tre alla giuve, perché noi dovremmo riuscirci?? ok che la juve ha giocato in ciabatte, ma in una finale tutto può succedere. Io sono sicuro che una chance l'abbiamo.



Dubito fortemente che a Roma scenderanno in campo con la stessa formazione e la stessa negligenza di stasera. In ogni caso non nego che abbiamo una chance, il fatto è che con l'Inter ne avremmo avute due o tre


----------



## 666psycho (3 Marzo 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Alt. Non c'erano i titolari. Non è mica la stessa cosa eh...Appena hanno messo Barzagli e Pogba l'inter è sparita. Togli quel cesso di Rugani, metti Barzagli insieme a Bonucci e Chiellini. Togli quel morto vivente di Hernanes metti Marchisio, togli Asamoah e metti Pogba, fuori Sturaro e dentro Khedira. Infine togli Morata e Zaza e metti Manzo e Dybala. Non sarà la stessa cosa...



certo hai ragione, per quello che ho detto che la giuve ha giocato in ciabatte.. ma non bisogna partire da sconfitti, tanto vale non giocarla allora.. Non sempre vince la più forte..


----------



## 666psycho (3 Marzo 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Dubito fortemente che a Roma scenderanno in campo con la stessa formazione e la stessa negligenza di stasera. In ogni caso non nego che abbiamo una chance, il fatto è che con l'Inter ne avremmo avute due o tre



ma sono d'accordissimo che non sarà la stessa giuve, ma diamoci una chance!


----------



## Shevchenko (3 Marzo 2016)

[MENTION=2284]kolao95[/MENTION] Sto morendo dal ridere. Il troll su schifans mi sta uccidendo. Sto morendo dal ridere hahah! Grazie averci avvisati 

P.S: La trollata più bella è quella in cui uno sfinterista dice "Con Handa si vinceva" e lui, il troll risponde: "Con handa si vinceva anche la cempions" ahahahah sto morendo.


----------



## LukeLike (3 Marzo 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Alt. Non c'erano i titolari. Non è mica la stessa cosa eh...Appena hanno messo Barzagli e Pogba l'inter è sparita. Togli quel cesso di Rugani, metti Barzagli insieme a Bonucci e Chiellini. Togli quel morto vivente di Hernanes metti Marchisio, togli Asamoah e metti Pogba, fuori Sturaro e dentro Khedira. Infine togli Morata e Zaza e metti Manzo e Dybala. Non sarà la stessa cosa...



Beh, a meno che non rubino pure le squalifiche, Bonucci non potranno schierarlo nella finale


----------



## LukeLike (3 Marzo 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> [MENTION=2284]kolao95[/MENTION] Sto morendo dal ridere. Il troll su schifans mi sta uccidendo. Sto morendo dal ridere hahah! Grazie averci avvisati



Condivideteeeeee, dove sta avvenendo questo spettacolo per gli occhi?


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Marzo 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> certo hai ragione, per quello che ho detto che la giuve ha giocato in ciabatte.. ma non bisogna partire da sconfitti, tanto vale non giocarla allora.. Non sempre vince la più forte..



Beh si ovvio, non dico che partiamo battuti, questo mai, però indubbiamente le chance con l'inter erano maggiori. Certo vincere la finale contro i gobbi titolari sarebbe di una goduria stratosferica. 



LukeLike ha scritto:


> Beh, a meno che non rubino pure le squalifiche, Bonucci non potranno schierarlo nella finale



#ahsec'eraBonucci.


----------



## Shevchenko (3 Marzo 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Condivideteeeeee, dove sta avvenendo questo spettacolo per gli occhi?



Vai su schifans il famoso forum dell'Inter. Vai sul topic della partita e inizia a leggere da pagina 176. C'è un troll di nome "Kiev" che li sta prendendo in giro. Sto morendo ahah


----------



## hiei87 (3 Marzo 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> speriamo di godere noi per una volta... certo che con abbiati è come un po' l'inde con carrizo



Eh, la vedo durissima. Ormai l'andazzo da 5 anni è questo e difficilmente cambierà...
Certo che davvero, l'indie dove voleva andare con Carrizo...


----------



## LukeLike (3 Marzo 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Vai su schifans il famoso forum dell'Inter. Vai sul topic della partita e inizia a leggere da pagina 176. C'è un troll di nome "Kiev" che li sta prendendo in giro. Sto morendo ahah



Trovato, grazie! Che spasso che sono ahahah!
#tuttacolpadiCarrizo


----------



## Aron (3 Marzo 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> speriamo di godere noi per una volta... certo che con abbiati è come un po' l'inde con carrizo



Sarebbe una cavolata immensa far giocare Abbiati.
Mihajlovic non si faccia intenerire e schieri Donnarumma.


----------



## Shevchenko (3 Marzo 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Trovato, grazie! Che spasso che sono ahahah!
> #tuttacolpadiCarrizo



Devi ringraziare [MENTION=2284]kolao95[/MENTION] è lui che ha trovato questo spettacolo! Eh si!!

#manciodovevimetterehanda
#carrizoindegno
#maledettopalacio
#amala

Ahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Baggio (3 Marzo 2016)

Juve vergognosa, ha schierato la squadra titolare e ha perso contro l'Inter
Sono una squadretta
Gliene faremo 4 in finale, siamo superiori, speriamo metta Gigio


----------



## Mou (3 Marzo 2016)

Baggio ha scritto:


> Juve vergognosa, ha schierato la squadra titolare e ha perso contro l'Inter
> Sono una squadretta
> Gliene faremo 4 in finale, siamo superiori, speriamo metta Gigio



La squadra titolare?


----------



## Baggio (3 Marzo 2016)

Mou ha scritto:


> La squadra titolare?



E che ne so, mi sono basato sui commenti in questo topic, non ho potuto vederla


----------



## Marco23 (3 Marzo 2016)

Tutte queste critiche contro rugani, rischiano di bruciarlo, andiamoci piano per favore.


----------



## rossovero (3 Marzo 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Beh si ovvio, non dico che partiamo battuti, questo mai, però indubbiamente le chance con l'inter erano maggiori. Certo vincere la finale contro i gobbi titolari sarebbe di una goduria stratosferica.
> 
> 
> 
> #ahsec'eraBonucci.



Inventeranno una regola per farlo giocare. Da quel che so, l'intervento sulle gambe da dietro, ad esempio, non è più da ammonizione...


----------



## JesusHeKnows (3 Marzo 2016)

Milan Arsenal - Arsenal Milan docet...e stavolta gli é andata pure peggio al mister.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Marzo 2016)

JesusHeKnows ha scritto:


> Milan Arsenal - Arsenal Milan docet...e stavolta gli é andata pure peggio al mister.



Gli andrà peggio quando non passerà il turno. Per ora gli è andata fin troppo bene


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Marzo 2016)

A noi è andata meglio così..
Preferisco trovare i gobbi magari sazi da altre vittorie e con l'accesso oltretutto sicuro alla supercoppa italiana che un'inter che ci sarebbe arrivata caricata a palla per l'impresa..


----------



## Kaladin85 (3 Marzo 2016)

Sotto sotto ci godo: ci è voluta la squadra riserve della juve e un arbitraggio indecoroso (primo gol da annullare e mancato rosso a Perisic) per farli vincere e, comunque, non è bastato.
Amalaaaaaaa...


----------



## Lollo interista (3 Marzo 2016)

Baggio ha scritto:


> Juve vergognosa, ha schierato la squadra titolare e ha perso contro l'Inter
> Sono una squadretta
> Gliene faremo 4 in finale, siamo superiori, speriamo metta Gigio



Dai per cortesia

Hanno schierato le riserve(anche se noi con una difesa da incubo, con un terzino come centrale) e sono scesi in ciabatte (ed è pure comprensibile), appena schierato Pobbà e salita un po' l'attenzione si era un po' riassestato un equilibrio
Rugani cmq indecoroso, a sto punto Romagnoli è il nuovo Nesta


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Marzo 2016)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Dai per cortesia
> 
> Hanno schierato le riserve(anche se noi con una difesa da incubo, con un terzino come centrale) e sono scesi in ciabatte (ed è pure comprensibile), appena schierato Pobbà e salita un po' l'attenzione si era un po' riassestato un equilibrio
> Rugani cmq indecoroso, a sto punto Romagnoli è il nuovo Nesta



Ma Romagnoli solo i nostri avversari non hanno capito che ha tutte la carte in regola per diventare il miglior centrale italiano nei prossimi anni. Ha personalità da vendere che in questo momento si sogna Rugani.


----------



## Lollo interista (3 Marzo 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ma Romagnoli solo i nostri avversari non hanno capito che ha tutte la carte in regola per diventare il miglior centrale italiano nei prossimi anni. Ha personalità da vendere che in questo momento si sogna Rugani.



Se non altro se giochi nella juve con Barzagli e Bonucci sei nel miglior posto possibile dove rendere al max, scusanti ZERO


----------



## kolao95 (3 Marzo 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> [MENTION=2284]kolao95[/MENTION] Sto morendo dal ridere. Il troll su schifans mi sta uccidendo. Sto morendo dal ridere hahah! Grazie averci avvisati
> 
> P.S: La trollata più bella è quella in cui uno sfinterista dice "Con Handa si vinceva" e lui, il troll risponde: "Con handa si vinceva anche la cempions" ahahahah sto morendo.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Marzo 2016)

Il DiVuDì è uscito con la Gazza?


----------



## mr.wolf (3 Marzo 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Il DiVuDì è uscito con la Gazza?


si il DVD lo trovi solo al mercato se compri:

1 finocchio
3 pere
1 banana

ci sono anche le istruzioni su come usarli


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (3 Marzo 2016)

L'ha persa Mancini mettendo Manay


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Marzo 2016)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Dai per cortesia
> 
> Hanno schierato le riserve(anche se noi con una difesa da incubo, con un terzino come centrale) e sono scesi in ciabatte (ed è pure comprensibile), appena schierato Pobbà e salita un po' l'attenzione si era un po' riassestato un equilibrio
> Rugani cmq indecoroso, a sto punto Romagnoli è il nuovo Nesta



hanno schierato i titolari tranne tre che hanno riposato cioè pogba dybala e Marchisio, un po come il Milan ieri


----------



## Dany20 (3 Marzo 2016)

L'Inter si conferma la barzelletta d'Italia aldilà di tutto.


----------



## Juve nel cuore (3 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> hanno schierato i titolari tranne tre che hanno riposato cioè pogba dybala e Marchisio, un po come il Milan ieri



quindi Buffon Chiellini barzagli Mandzukic sono riserve,buono a sapersi


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Marzo 2016)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> quindi Buffon Chiellini barzagli Mandzukic sono riserve,buono a sapersi



ho detto un po come il Milan ieri, mica erano titolari ma neanche riserve come si vuole far credere


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (3 Marzo 2016)

Direttamente da "Calciatori Brutti", il genio...


----------



## kolao95 (3 Marzo 2016)




----------



## Roten1896 (4 Marzo 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> In realtà una Supercoppa l abbiamo persa proprio l anno in cui vincemmo la Coppa Italia, e nel 2005-06 (o l anno.prima non ricordo) scontro decisivo in casa perdiamo 0-1... equivaleva a una finale...



con la Juve... lui parlava dell'Inde


----------

